# 10 Weeks...the Boys



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Can't believe they're 10 weeks already!!
Here are the 3 boys, will post the girls later*


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What georgous kittys. Love their expressions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww is Cherios still available? 









http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=6300&d=1214242530


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks both of you

Yes, aj he is, bless him*


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yes, aj he is, bless him*


Awww, what's wrong with him? How much do they go for? Do they get as big as maine coons? When are you having another litter?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What can i say-he's goorrggeeouss and goorrggeeouss and cuuuttilicious


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Kelly & bee*



> Awww, what's wrong with him? How much do they go for? Do they get as big as maine coons? When are you having another litter?


*Haha, nothing wrong with him aj, things are slow at the minute for all of us breeders, dogs & cats. Think because of the huge price rises on everything No, they're not as big as Maine Coons. Not sure when we're having the next litter. I only do one Queen at a time as I like to concentrate on each and give the kittens loads of love & attention. If I did'nt have kids it would be different, i'd have loads of extra time for the cats, lol. *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I cant go over how fluffy they are! The boys grow really big dont they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Kelly & bee*
> 
> *Haha, nothing wrong with him aj, things are slow at the minute for all of us breeders, dogs & cats. Think because of the huge price rises on everything No, they're not as big as Maine Coons. Not sure when we're having the next litter. I only do one Queen at a time as I like to concentrate on each and give the kittens loads of love & attention. If I did'nt have kids it would be different, i'd have loads of extra time for the cats, lol. *


Get rid of the kids then!  You'll have to let me know next time you are having a litter! Maine Coon's are a bit big for us I think, but they are just gorgeous! I'm very tempted now, but it's not ideal atm with the new pups!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Get rid of the kids then!  You'll have to let me know next time you are having a litter! Maine Coon's are a bit big for us I think, but they are just gorgeous! I'm very tempted now, but it's not ideal atm with the new pups!


Do it!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Do it!!!


*Lol, bee

Well you know where I am aj if you decide for sure or want to ask any questions ect*


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Go on AJ he is gorgeous how can you resist .


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I so wish I could have one! I've already got 2 litle Raggies in my little flat


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Lol, bee*
> 
> *Well you know where I am aj if you decide for sure or want to ask any questions ect*


Well you can tell me all about them if you must!


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous, I just love their names. They are the same colour as the cat i grew up with, bringing back some very fond memories.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

In a word Stunning!!!!  cant wait to see thegirls


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The are fantastic - love all their fluff and those faces 

AJ how could you resist - there may be another litter but not another cheerios - he's a very special little lad


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> AJ how could you resist - there may be another litter but not another cheerios - he's a very special little lad


That's what I thought!  They aren't nearly as expensive as I expected either (had a peek on pets4homes)!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Everyone
Trying to sort the girls pics out now, lol.*



> Well you can tell me all about them if you must!


Hahaha, what do you wanna know, lol. You can look on my web site if you want
New Page 1


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> Hahaha, what do you wanna know, lol. You can look on my web site if you want
> New Page 1


I already had a look but couldn't find a run down of what the breed are like?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Truly scrumptious Wendy!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

AJ - I saw them yesterday as I popped round to Wendys for coffee, they are gorgeous - so fluffy! If I didn't already have a Maine Coon and a Siberian I would jump at the chance! lol - he is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> AJ - I saw them yesterday as I popped round to Wendys for coffee, they are gorgeous - so fluffy! If I didn't already have a Maine Coon and a Siberian I would jump at the chance! lol - he is gorgeous!


I'm very very tempted, I want to know a bit/lot more about them though!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Christina & Dee*

*aj, if you go on pet directory and find Norwegians, I tried to put info on that last week, might give you an idea*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Norwegian Forest Cat Cat Breed


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *aj, if you go on pet directory and find Norwegians, I tried to put info on that last week, might give you an idea*


The encyclopedia you mean?  They sound fantastic! God I am soooo tempted.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they sound alot like Maine Coones Wendy. gorgeous cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> The encyclopedia you mean?


*Duh, yea sorry aj, getting late now, lol. 

They are a little bit smaller than the Coons Bee*


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Duh, yea sorry aj, getting late now, lol. *
> 
> *They are a little bit smaller than the Coons Bee*


How much is a little bit? Coons are huge!!! PM your friends price!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> The encyclopedia you mean?  They sound fantastic! God I am soooo tempted.


*go on aj b a devil u no u want him and its wendys last one! *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he looks such a sweetheart doesnt he.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ahhhh bless. now i'm more of a doggie person but i love these pics..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I should hire you lot for my next litter, you make a fab sales team

Some of the Coons are huge aj. It's difficult to say, but wegies are usually Yorkshire terrier size fully grown, they take around 4 years to mature though*



> ahhhh bless. now i'm more of a doggie person but i love these pics..


*Thanks Janice*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Took this earlier, how cute do they look, all boys together, lol*


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww are all the girls different colour to the boys then? 

I haven't had a PM yet!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Which one is Cherio on the pic Wendy?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The picture of them together is wonderful and super cute. 
All those wonderful gingers (ooopps reds)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Awww are all the girls different colour to the boys then?
> 
> I haven't had a PM yet!


*Yea, there's 2 black silver & white and a black tabby & white in the girls.
Was I mean't to PM you, lol....sorry*



> Which one is Cherio on the pic Wendy?


*He's the one on the left Dee*



> All those wonderful gingers (ooopps reds)


*Hehe, Em*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,stunning,,,such pretty kittens, lovely colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

these boys are gorgeous


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are so handsome, did i spy some of your well deserved rosettes in the background??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Collie, Vixen & Kay*



> did i spy some of your well deserved rosettes in the background??


*Haha, yes Kay, thats just the bottom row, lol*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

How many do you have, and what for???


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Kay, lol, I don't know how many now. You get them to go towards their titles, if they get best in variety, nominated & best in show. Plus when you claim their titles, you get a big posh one, lol. *


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable!!!!

So cute and fluffy, you must be very proud of them


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Hazel, yes I am*


----------

